

Ask HN: Mental Health Startup - akravi

We are trying to create an analytics platform that correlates online&#x2F;mobile behavior to mental health wellness. Our first product is for parents to use with their children because a lot of issues that happen when young can manifest into clinical conditions as an adult (example: being bullied, obsession with violence etc). Am looking at different ways to market&#x2F;get distribution&#x2F;get the word out. My motivation is that a friend of mine committed suicide when I was young and I believe that we should be able to catch suicide ideation early since its never a single data point but a pattern of behavior before it happens. The site is www.mevoked.com, would love to hear what the HN community thinks. Thanks!
======
nutela
I once went to a course called Avater which helped me very very much over the
course of about 11 years now. I don't want to propagate anything but their
methods were very good. They are just excersizes which you do with your
attention's focus, get it under control etc. I wanted to make an app for them
once to have those great excersizes on my mobile phone. I also coach and get
coached over skype regurlarly just to clean stuff up. Would be very cool to
work on something like this.

~~~
akravi
Thanks! Do you have any information on the type of exercises? One part of the
platform is to promote certain types of content or exercises that parents can
use with their kids or kids can do themselves...I am definitely interested in
hearing more!

